# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  SISTEMA DE RIEGO POR GOTEO SOLAR CON BOTELLAS DE PLÁSTICO EN CAJAMARCA (Perú)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Conoce más acerca de esta técnica de "Riego Solar" implementada en Cajamarca (Perú), muy práctica para instalar un sistema de riego por goteo económico, utilizando botellas de plástico recicladas, en lugares donde existe escasez de agua. Mira las cosas que se necesitan y de qué manera se instala este sistema de riego, en el siguiente video.        Temas similares: Cómo instalar un sistema de riego por goteo subterráneo Esquema de un Sistema de Riego por Goteo Artículo: La técnica de riego del goteo solar (kondenskompressor) Artículo: Riego por goteo con energía solar con materiales reciclados Asesoria e instalacion del sistema de riego por goteo uva de mesa

----------

